# Easy extraction, light roast fruity recommendations?



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

I've stayed away from the forum for the past 6 months while I used up the massive stock of beans I had hoarded late last year! Coming to an end now so ready to resume (controlled) purchases!

What's good out at the moment? I like Ethiopian fruity light roast espressos as flat white. I have struggled to get good extractions with more experimental coffees like any of the Cafe Granja Esperanza but some of the outstanding ones that come to mind from last year are Extract Unkle Funka, Dark Woods Common Ground, @BlackCatCoffee Costa Rica Las Palomas Natural, Steampunk Bukonzo Dream Uganda.

Hit me with recommendations please. Many thanks


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I've just ordered from Django just my cuppa👍


----------



## AdmDaveW (Aug 2, 2019)

Hasbean Ana Sora, North Star's Ethiopian is lovely too. Jolly Bean's Peru is very strawberry!


----------



## shaun**** (Oct 24, 2015)

I opened a bag of this yesterday. It's pretty good, definitely getting the mango, kiwi and jasmine in the cup.

https://www.djangocoffeeco.com/collections/coffee-beans-online-order-coffee-online/products/ethiopia-tefera-kebede-1


----------



## Stox (Jul 19, 2020)

I've recently started a bag of this - still tuning the grind but it definitely fits the bill:

(note these are all espresso roasts, but others are available)

https://castironroasters.com/products/bale-mountain-ethiopia

from the same roaster:

https://castironroasters.com/collections/espresso-coffee/products/gonzalez-fiallos-honduras

Note that Cast Iron pack in 340g bags, so although they look expensive you are getting more coffee for the extra money.

A couple of recent single origins from Craft House:

https://www.crafthousecoffee.co.uk/collections/coffee/products/burundi-yandaro

https://www.crafthousecoffee.co.uk/collections/single-origin/products/rwanda-gatare

and finally, Pharmacie https://pharmacie.coffee/ consistently come up with light fruity roasts that I like, but they only do micro-lots where they roast it, I drink it, and next time I look at their web-site they have moved on to selling something else. I can't give you a direct link to anything I have actually drunk!


----------



## tommyp215 (Apr 2, 2016)

shaun**** said:


> I opened a bag of this yesterday. It's pretty good, definitely getting the mango, kiwi and jasmine in the cup.
> 
> https://www.djangocoffeeco.com/collections/coffee-beans-online-order-coffee-online/products/ethiopia-tefera-kebede-1


 Also opened a bag of this yesterday Excellent. Even the wife said is this fruity? £21 delivered you also will struggle to beat. Love Django.


----------



## shaun**** (Oct 24, 2015)

tommyp215 said:


> Also opened a bag of this yesterday Excellent. Even the wife said is this fruity? £21 delivered you also will struggle to beat. Love Django.


 it's been a problem for me, my wife always claimed not to like predominantly funky and fruity coffee so for years it's just been the odd one that turns up in the hasbean subscription, but with this and the recent ana sora she seems to be finally coming round.


----------



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

Thank you all. I remember enjoying Bale Mountain from Steampunk last year! I've gone for Ana Sora from Has Bean and currently revisiting Common Grounds from Dark Woods. Extract also have Unkle Funka back in 2021 edition. This is not as light as others but I remember really enjoying it! Once I'm through all of those I'll make my way through the other recommendations here, they sound lovely! Must pace myself as the impulse to buy too much is very strong!


----------



## Ronnie Robot (Jul 14, 2021)

AdmDaveW said:


> Hasbean Ana Sora, North Star's Ethiopian is lovely too. Jolly Bean's Peru is very strawberry!


 I second the hasbean ana sora, just finished a bag, strong blueberry taste using cafelat robot with no preheat.


----------



## Ronnie Robot (Jul 14, 2021)

AdmDaveW said:


> Hasbean Ana Sora, North Star's Ethiopian is lovely too. Jolly Bean's Peru is very strawberry!


 Just checked out jolly beans and it's only 10 minutes from me, which of their Peruvian did you buy and how do you brew?


----------



## AdmDaveW (Aug 2, 2019)

Ronnie Robot said:


> Just checked out jolly beans and it's only 10 minutes from me, which of their Peruvian did you buy and how do you brew?


 The Torres Sanchez lot 2, very strong stawberry notes, very subtle hint of booze. The Bermudez lot is interesting too.


----------



## Ronnie Robot (Jul 14, 2021)

I've been in contact with the roaster and he recommended the Bermudez, I'm going to get a sample of it from him today as it's not roasting day yet. I thought the Torres sounded interesting.


----------



## Ronnie Robot (Jul 14, 2021)

Ronnie Robot said:


> I've been in contact with the roaster and he recommended the Bermudez, I'm going to get a sample of it from him today as it's not roasting day yet. I thought the Torres sounded interesting.


 Got my Bermudez yesterday, had 2 shots of it today, very nice, strong peach flavour I thought.


----------



## Ronnie Robot (Jul 14, 2021)

AdmDaveW said:


> The Torres Sanchez lot 2, very strong stawberry notes, very subtle hint of booze. The Bermudez lot is interesting too.


 Meant to quote you not myself above😂


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

Crankhouse Izuba washed - Orange Marmalde, Brown Sugar and Cranberry


----------

